# Digging/Throwing Food



## direwolf (Oct 11, 2012)

Pepi has started to dig through her food bowl and kick a bunch of her crushed kibble out all over her fleece. And when I say a bunch, I mean like half of her food. She then will finish the contents of her bowl and come back and nibble on some of the kibble on the ground. She has a little dig area so I don't know why she is doing this! She ignores her dig area which perplexes me. Any thoughts?


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Annie and Chloe do this too... Annie will do this most nights, as she's a little butt who likes only ONE of the kibbles in the mix. ... she'll eat all of those pieces then reluctantly nibble on the others later... but there are little chewed bits EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Speros Family (Nov 4, 2012)

Digging is perfectly normal remeber hedgies are not rodents they r in the shrew family so that means they like to burrow so dnt be alarmed also throwing food is normal the way i fixed tht was i put a lill food around the perimeter of the cage and sprinkle sum in the middle it keeps them from going back to their dish for more food it will just eat and go.


----------

